# Server-Konfiguration



## Johannes Postler (29. August 2003)

Hi Leute!

Wie stark würdet ihr einen Terminal Server für 4 - 5 Workstations konfigurieren? 
Er soll auf jeden Fall 2 redundante Netzteile und Festplatten haben.
OS wird Win2k. 
Habt ihr irgendwelche Empfehlungen oder Erfahrungen bezüglich Hersteller?
Wenn ja, bitte posten!



tirolausserfern


----------



## Georg Melher (29. August 2003)

Möchtest Du selbst einen bauen oder ein Komplettangebot eines Herstellers ?

Ich z.B. habe in der Vergangenheit sehr gute Erfahrungen mit DELL gemacht.


----------



## Johannes Postler (29. August 2003)

Auf jeden Fall Komplettangebot.

cu tirolausserfern


----------

